# AQUAMEDIC SOLENOID VALVE



## mfcphil (19 Apr 2009)

Has anyone got or used the AQUAMEDIC SOLENOID VALVE seen it on ebay.

Never had or used a solenoid before so any pointers would be good....will these fit on a DD Regulator and do they have a UK plug?

If this is no good could you let me know a decent make

Cheers


----------



## mfcphil (22 Apr 2009)

Any recomendations??


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Apr 2009)

I use the one from Lunapet, never had any problems and its silent, it does comes with an Euro plug which can be cut and replaced. Or plugged straight into a Digital timer like I did.


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2009)

Aquamedic regulators are nothing special for their cost, after using D&D, Jbl, aquaticmagic and lunapets I can honestly say the luna pet regulator has been the most reliable and easy to use, also at the time it was just Â£36, I'd pay double that even now it's been that good.


----------



## mfcphil (22 Apr 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Aquamedic regulators are nothing special for their cost, after using D&D, Jbl, aquaticmagic and lunapets I can honestly say the luna pet regulator has been the most reliable and easy to use, also at the time it was just Â£36, I'd pay double that even now it's been that good.




Its the solenoid I after not a new reg....but if they come as one.


----------



## mfcphil (22 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I use the one from Lunapet, never had any problems and its silent, it does comes with an Euro plug which can be cut and replaced. Or plugged straight into a Digital timer like I did.




Paulo where did you buy it from...do you have a link please


----------



## mfcphil (22 Apr 2009)

Sorry had a homer moment....realised Lunapet had a website  

still could do with a link though.....don't do german


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2009)

Solenoids are fitted inline so you can use any make, lunapet do one for about Â£15 on ebay. I'm on a friends pc so I don't have a link but they should be pretty easy to find, they're a german seller.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Apr 2009)

Auction: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Nachtabschalt ... 240%3A1318

BIN: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Profi-CO2-Nachtab ... 240%3A1318

Message them for postage costs.


----------



## mfcphil (22 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Auction: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Nachtabschalt ... 240%3A1318
> 
> BIN: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Profi-CO2-Nachtab ... 240%3A1318
> 
> Message them for postage costs.




Thank You


----------



## mfcphil (22 Apr 2009)

Got the buy it now item

Â£25 posted....money saved in the long run if I'm not running 24/7


----------



## mfcphil (29 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Auction: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Nachtabschalt ... 240%3A1318
> 
> BIN: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Profi-CO2-Nachtab ... 240%3A1318
> 
> Message them for postage costs.




Paulo it arrived this morning, but lets pretend I've never fitted one of these before.

How do I attach this to my dd regulator  :?:


----------



## Garuf (29 Apr 2009)

Don't attach it to the regulator, just attach it "inline". It should be the very first attachment to the tube after the reg.


----------



## mfcphil (29 Apr 2009)

Are you saying

reg

tube

solenoid 

tube

check valve

tube

difuser

Does anyone have a picture of the correct setup Please!!


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Apr 2009)

mfcphil said:
			
		

> Are you saying
> 
> reg
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## mfcphil (30 Apr 2009)

Can I use a 2 pin shaver socket to plug the solenoid in?


----------



## Nelson (30 Apr 2009)

hi,
why not get one of these  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/US-EU-to-UK-2-PIN ... 7C294%3A50
neil


----------



## mfcphil (30 Apr 2009)

That looks like the 2 pin shave plug adapter I'm talking about


----------



## Nelson (30 Apr 2009)

hi,
i reckon it will be ok.
neil


----------



## mfcphil (30 Apr 2009)

many thanks


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2009)

Unplug the timer, stick a pencil into the top pin and plug the euro style plug straight into it, I do this all the time since I bring back stuff from portugal with me and don't cut the plugs for warranty reasons since I go back often.







Hope that helps! Mine has been running for over a year like this, its not an issue.


----------



## three-fingers (3 May 2009)

Isn't that fairly dangerous not having the earth?

I just bought a Â£4 adaptor for my Lunapet solenoid, much neater and safe.


----------



## squiggley (3 May 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> hi,
> why not get one of these  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/US-EU-to-UK-2-PIN ... 7C294%3A50
> neil




I bought one of these for my solenoid but when I read the packaging it warned not to use it on earthed euro plugs. Had to get one from Maplins in the end.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?moduleno=22928


----------



## nry (3 May 2009)

If the euro plug has no earth wire in it, then there's no benefit having an earth on the 3-pin plug as it will not be connected to anything.


----------



## Nelson (3 May 2009)

hi,
won't earthed euro plugs have three pins not two :?: don't know myself but would have thought two pins=live and neutral :?: 
neil


----------



## three-fingers (4 May 2009)

My Lunapet has 3 pins...
LondonDragon must be using a different solenoid?  Or do some come with 2 pins?


----------



## bazz (4 May 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... =WDVW&rd=1
schuko to 3 pin uk adapter! this is what you want and what i use, if you shop around online you should be able to get them cheaper!
cheers,
bazz!


----------

